# Aep 8-6-07



## shvlhed (May 26, 2007)

I plan on taking the kids to AEP that week, I want to go to campsite D if it is completely open this year, was wondering about any changes made since i was last down there like is the firewood still dropped off at A? And is there any good fishing around D? if anybody has any info it would be appreciated,thanks


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

the last i knew the pond at D was permanently being drained and the back half of Thar camp grounds is still closed....and as for fire wood they were no longer dropping it off anywhere but you can but it from the store in rinersville plus you can cut up any fallen timber


----------



## shvlhed (May 26, 2007)

thanks for the info, i guess ill look at other campsites out there to take the kids to.


----------



## shvlhed (May 26, 2007)

i will be down at aep from the fifth to the twelfth, if anybody will be down at that time let me know.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

Stayed there May 6th 2006 for my wedding night. Flew in the step daughter and loser BF from TX to camp with us. Took all of our children. That was the only time I have ever camped there. I don't think I have ever fished there. 

What camp sites are best to stay at? places to fish? Oh and we thought you could get wood there but they did not have any. But there were 2 guys who had an abundance of wood and gave us some free. TY to who ever they were. we offered $ but they would not accept.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

I will be down there with my wife and little ones from that tuesday until that friday. Where is everyone going to be staying? I was thinking about staying at K, but if there are going to be a bunch of other OGFers down at that time maybe we can all be in the same general area, so the little ones can play.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I'll be down the 17th-19th and maybe the sunday before for some hardcore tubeing. 

I have a question, if you stay at a remote lake all night long to fish is that considered camping or night fishing? I ask this because you're only allowed to camp in the campgrounds.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

FLT_TUBE_JNKY said:


> I have a question, if you stay at a remote lake all night long to fish is that considered camping or night fishing? I ask this because you're only allowed to camp in the campgrounds.


Depends on if you get caught. If you are caught, its night fishing... haha.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

The best kid friendly campsites down there are C and K. I'll be down there this weekend staying at K. I'll be driving a Red Ford Ranger with a fitted cap. Stop in and say hello. FLT_TUBE_JNKY, I went to a pond on Rt. 304or340 not sure what it is but it's a huge lake to float tube right off the road and there where 5 guys right on the side of the lake camping with no worrys. If you go to a remote pond and decide to spend the night I do not think anyone is going to bother you. The bad thing about those guys that were camping there was there were beer cans everywhere and they would pull there stringer up when we would go by and there had to be 15 LM's on it.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I've seem people camped out on the big pond back on the horse trail. the pond I'd like to "night fish" is about a 4 mile hike so no beer will be taken. I find food and water to be more important. This was just a thought between the couple of guys that I go down there with. I think we are all too lazy to carry all that gear that far anyway.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Regarding your camping trip this weekend. If you're taking the kids, campsite D/Sawmill it may not be the best choice. There is a man called Rocky that is the VIP of that area (AEP is providing him with electric) and my father and me have spoken with him several times over the past couple of years. He has kept us posted on things in the area. The lake is (or was) drained. Only the front part of the campground is open for camping.
Campsite N/Keffler is closed also.
If you've got kids under the age of 16. I recommend A/Hook Lake. No one over 15-years is allowed to fish it. And you'll end up in a pretty mobile area to reach other decent fishing holes if you desire.
Also, K/Bicentennial is a fine place to stay near water.

Gignpig out...


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

We finally got our plans together. We will be arriving on monday the 6th probably about 5-6 pm we will be staying at campground K. We will be in my black dodge ram 2500 ext cab. If you see us come over and say hello.


----------



## shvlhed (May 26, 2007)

i like the looks of K i will probably be there, if not ill be in c, ill be driving a dodge explorer (small rv). stop by, Bigun and Fishjunky ill look u up, or stop by if you get the chance. I'll come down sunday afternoon, and leave the next sunday


----------

